# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Apresiasi Koi Shusui

## hansjhe

Selamat Malam, saya mau tanya utk kualitas shusui saya. Saya bingung karena warnanya ga kereng walauuda 20an cm. Mohon agan skalian. Apakah memang ada grade atau apa. Syaa baru belajar jadi kurg ngerti. Mohon bantuannya.

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hansjhe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

